# Silly question....



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

What are the rules on using hotel pools here? Do you have to be a hotel guest or is it considered okay to use the pool if you have gone to the hotel for lunch etc? Our pool on our apartment complex was closed last week while we had visitors so I took them to a hotel on Yas and we had lunch then used the pool and I couldn't help feeling like I was breaking the rules... opinions welcome!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Only residents or those who have purchased a day-pass are usually allowed to use hotel pools.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LaurieM said:


> What are the rules on using hotel pools here? Do you have to be a hotel guest or is it considered okay to use the pool if you have gone to the hotel for lunch etc? Our pool on our apartment complex was closed last week while we had visitors so I took them to a hotel on Yas and we had lunch then used the pool and I couldn't help feeling like I was breaking the rules... opinions welcome!


yes think you were breaking the rules.... but it depends most hotels you have to be staying there or you pay to use the pool which can be quite a few hundred, sometimes if you go to a brunch or something it will say if you can use the pool.... if it doesnt thenyou will have to pay extra for it... which hotel was it?


----------

